

A Statistical Justification For IE Ads - hodgesmr
http://www.besttechie.com/2012/10/08/a-statistical-justification-for-ie-ads/

======
cardine
Correlation doesn't imply cause and effect.

------
dharbin
Then why not just advertise Bing itself?

~~~
hodgesmr
They used to do that. Perhaps it failed and they think they will have better
luck with a browser?

